# snmpd time process



## clinty (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello.

I use snmpd/cacti/mysql with these ports:

```
net-snmp-5.4.2.1    An extendable SNMP implementation
php5-snmp-5.2.8_2   The snmp shared extension for php
cacti-0.8.7b.2_2    Web-driven graphing interface for RRDTool
mysql-client-5.0.75 Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql-server-5.0.75 Multithreaded SQL database (server)
```

However, after months of using, I have this:

```
47963 mysql      10  96    0 78124K 26896K ucond  0 758:33  0.00% mysqld
  718 root        1  96    0  8668K  4332K select 1 200:37  0.00% snmpd
```
Is that normal than the snmpd process has this time?

Thanks!


----------



## trev (Mar 26, 2009)

36 days uptime:


```
593 root          1  44    0 86564K 66796K select 0 222:04  0.00% snmpd
```

Looks ok compared to yours.


----------



## clinty (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, that seems to be normal


----------

